# Study looking for GR 9yrs or older diagnosed with cancer



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

here is the text of the link above


> *CSU Needs Goldens 9 Years of Age or Older*
> 
> *More than half of Golden Retrievers die from cancer, many of them from lymphoma, a cancer of the lymphatic system.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, I sent an email, I'll see what the response is, and maybe post it.

Update: I received a response from Julia, I filled out the online survey, gave our vet info., and have an appt. with our vet tomorrow. I dubt if they will get the research study info. to our vet by tomorrow, will see. Not sure at this point who pay's for the blood samples (?)


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Ugh. 3 months...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My girl is in their lifetime study and for that one they pay for all of the bloodwork, not sure about this study but I would hope they handle it the same


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Took Rookie to the vet today, was able to get blood samples for the study, but they wanted me to do the shipping. The study supplied the info. needed along with a FedEx # to send the samples overnight. Ice packs required. This may not help Rookie, but it might help GR's in the future, let's hope so.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just got word the original wording requiring the dog to have some kind of cancer is wrong- they are accepting goldens over age 9 who are healthy as well. I signed Toby up and we'll get the blood sample in March or April.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's great!


----------



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

Thank you, dad


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi there, i got the word about this study as well....my vet forwarded it to me so I/maverick are participating. Julia reached out so I filled out the survey and got the "forms" to take for the blood samples, we're taking care of it during his next onco treatment. Sounds like I will need to pay for the shipping based on Rookie's dad's experience. 

I too hope this helps GRs fight cancer in the future (although now would be great!)...such a terrible disease


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thank you both. I forwarded the link to the oncologist I used with Bear.

Remember though, it was clarified that any GR over 9 could participate, not just dogs with cancer. 

I would check about the shipping, I could be wrong but if they gave a fed Ex number to use for shipping than I believe the shipping has been paid. At least that is how the bigger study is done.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Ashley B, no you don't have to pay for shipping, the survey will give you a FedEx account # to use. I took care of the blood samples by boxing them up and taking them to the FedEx office. The vet provided the samples, box, and ice packs.

Also, Julia is very responsive, and helpful. By the way, she likes pictures, so send her a pic. of Maverick, best of luck.


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

Thanks Rookie's dad. I looked back at the vet letter that Julia sent and see the fedex # now.....I originally scanned it so totally missed that part! I will be sure to send her a pic of Mr. Maverick


----------



## bk1998 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for posting this. Signed up to participate as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Very proud of my Toby today when he donated blood for this study. We paid all costs associated with this, but feel it is worth it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Update, FYI, our Vet received a bill from Col. State Unv. for the shipping & blood work, I think it's in error and have sent a note to Julia re. it. Wondering if anyone else has received a bill?


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Rookie's Dad said:


> Update, FYI, our Vet received a bill from Col. State Unv. for the shipping & blood work, I think it's in error and have sent a note to Julia re. it. Wondering if anyone else has received a bill?


Got a email back from Julia, saying the billing was in error and that our vet would be contacted and not be charged. I guess the blood sample went to the wrong dept. and they just processed as a request for testing.


----------

